# Calming Music for Dogs



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I just bought this CD on iTunes for $9.99 and I'll load it to my iPod to play for the dogs when we're out. We usually leave the tv on but this just seems nice. Could be helpful for those with SA? Here's the info on the CD...

Music My Pet CD. The Music My Pet CD comes from the same folks who brought you Disney's Baby Einstein. Based on the findings of recent pet anxiety studies, the beautiful classical music tracks on this CD were designed specifically to help pets relax - but you'll love it, too. Only those sounds and instruments that have been proven to be soothing to pets are used ... and the result is amazing. This CD can really soothe your stressed-out pets. Use it to help calm them during thunderstorms or when they are left home alone, or anytime you want to help them "unwind".


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Ann, I wonder if that is the same music that was recommended to me before we went to Tennessee. I never asked again what the name was. Thanks for posting, it would be great for rescues, puppies or new dogs.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Have you tried it yet? Belle can always use calming!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Roscoe watches Animal Planet while we're out, LOL!
When he first came home and was really restless at night we put on the "smooth sounds" music channel on the TV and it really helped to calm him down


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Is this the CD where the music slows down...as in making the pup slow down?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

It's just calming music, very nice. You can go to iTunes and see the list of music on the album. I'm going to try it out tomorrow since the dogs will be crated for a few hours in the morning, I'll let you know how it goes. I don't leave Animal Planet on because of the animal noises, I put it on Food Network.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Me too....there is some disturbing animal programs on at times.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Here is another site.... http://www.throughadogsear.com/samples.htm

I was listening to some of the music and it was relaxing me!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

you're right Anne. Classical music can have a calming effect. Susan Wagner author of Through A Dog's Ear has a great book and CD that tells how sound affects dogs. And they have put them in animal shelters with great success. We put it on for Molly when we go out . Here is her site. http://www.throughadogsear.com/


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Ann, there was a clip on Youtube...here it is


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Me too....there is some disturbing animal programs on at times.


LOL Well he's only at home by himself in the mornings for a couple of hours, and every day is the same thing - Planet's Funniest Animals, Pet Star, Most Extreme (which is not very extreme at all, lol!), Big Cat Diary, It's Me or the Dog, and then either mommy or daddy is home for the afternoon  He also likes HGTV


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

That CD sounds great and I bet it would help with pets that have SA especially. I read many years ago that if you pick one song - any song - and sing it very low it would calm your pet. Keep your voice soft and low like you would with a sleeping baby. I did this with my Pom and now with Cicero. Happy Birthday to you....is my song. I sing or hum it when he has a bath and he will get so relaxed. He will go to sleep while I dry him or brush him. They are our babies, aren't they?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I played music and sang along when I was trying to groom Gracie when she first came as a foster and she would visibly relax. I'm a terrible singer but she didn't care! 

I read a long time ago that the best shows to have on with babies in the house were cooking and DIY shows as they're cheerful and positive, the baby can pick up on stress in a voice. I believe dogs can to, that's why I'm careful what channel I leave on when we're not home.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Interesting... First the Thunder Shirts, which seem to work for dogs the same way as a deep pressure vests do for children w/sensory integration issues. Now, calming music, which seems to work the same way for dogs as part of my Sound Therapy program does for my students. Gee, maybe I need to analyze some of the other things I do with students to determine what else might work for dogs, hmmmm....


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I couldn't play the music this morning! :rant: My daughter was playing with the iTouch last night and didn't put it back, of course I don't have any idea where she left it! Hopefully try it tonight as I'll be out for a bit.


----------



## Feisty (Nov 20, 2009)

I put the Through a Dog's Ear sampler on and put Ari in my lap. At first he tilted his head this way and that and then he laid down in my lap and relaxed. He also tends to watch movies on tv if they have nice piano music soundtracks. He watched the last 20 minutes straight of Ghost Town!

But before I buy anything I'll try playing some classical music with ocean sounds, whale sounds and forest sounds that I already have. I'll also try humming when I groom him. 

Judy


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I am a sucker big time! I bought the 4 CD special! I will keep you updated with the results. The music samples, I listened to, just about put me to sleep!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I left the music on when I went out this morning. Usually when I get home I hear barking before I get in the door but today I came in, turned off the alarm, set all of my things down and walked over to the crates where all 3 were still lying down and just starting their stretch! I'm amazed!!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

That is good news Ann! What this a big change for the pups? I can't believe you have 3 pups! I am so jealous!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

HavaneseSoon said:


> I am a sucker big time! I bought the 4 CD special! I will keep you updated with the results. The music samples, I listened to, just about put me to sleep!


 I thought the music would be good for a long car trip................


----------



## Baryl's Buddy (Jan 28, 2010)

Then you would fall asleep driving, lol!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Scooter's Family said:


> I put it on Food Network.


Are your dogs hungry when you get home! :bolt:

Okay 4 cd special. Where?? I'm hoping this will help Bella with her carsickness. I'm also doing the ttouch. Our HS had a class last weekend. They all seem to be enjoying it.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Whenever my nephews come over the dogs go crazy, they're so excited to see them! It scares them a little bit until the dogs calm down so it always takes about 20-30 minutes before everyone is settled and happy. When they came over on Friday I played the music and I think it helped a bit on the boys and the dogs. The music is really nice so we kept it on.

LOL Beth, they're always little chow hounds no matter what we have on TV!


----------

